# Looking for some Anime.



## Daemoniac

Im in the mood for some Anime to get, unfortunately my knowledge is pretty limited 

I love stuff like Hellsing (Original and the remake), GunGrave, Deathnote, DBZ , Ghost In The Shell, Naruto, One Piece, Perfect Blue etc... 

Any suggestions? 
Cheers 

Oh, and i could never quite get into Evangelion... dont know why


----------



## Thrashmanzac

try blood the last vampire
and ninja scroll.
two of my favs.


----------



## Daemoniac

OoO, i forgot about "Blood".. actually been meaning to see that for _ages!_ Seen Ninja Scroll, didnt do too much for me personally, but thanks for the recommendation 

Theres another one involving some unit? Something-or-other lone wolf maybe?


----------



## jymellis

um im not really into anime any more. actually kinda quit when it went from japanees animation to japanimation (now anime). im a big fan of the classics

akira
fists of the north star
vampire hunter D
werewolf hunter D

for an AWESOME live actiion movie that is JUST like fists of the north star check out

THE LEGEND OF RIKKI-O


----------



## Ze Kink

I just watched Serial Experiments Lain and it was awesome! Highly recommended.

Though I'm not sure you'll like it if you didn't like Evangelion. I was completely blown away by Evangelion, especially the latter episodes.


----------



## twiztedchild

if you like Drifting try "Initial D" it is pretty awesome


----------



## estabon37

Serial Experiments Lain is a bit of a mind-fuck though. I've got it, I've watched it quite a few times, and I still only kinda get it.

Try Martian Successor Nadesico. It mostly takes the piss out of Giant Robot Anime in spite of the fact that it IS a Giant Robot Anime. Then 2/3 of the way in - BANG! A plot shows up out of nowhere! Aparrently it'd been there the whole time and I never noticed. Avoid the Martian Successor Nadesico movie though - very little to do with the series.


----------



## Thrashmanzac

the cowboy bebop movie is pretty cool


----------



## vampiregenocide

Whatever you do, *don't* watch Violence Jack, that film is messed up beyond belief.

DBZ ftw though, and Fist of the North Star looks good.


----------



## estabon37

Thrashmanzac said:


> the cowboy bebop movie is pretty cool



ALL of Cowboy Bebop is awesome! Can't believe I forgot that!

Unforunately(?) it's getting a live-action version starring Keanu "One Character" Reeves. Hell, I loved the Matrix and Constantine. But he is NOT Spike Spiegel!


----------



## Misanthropy

Elfen Lied, One of the best Anime's I have seen.
Afro Samurai is quite good too


----------



## hypermagic

Samurai Champloo for mass amounts of win and awesome

Akira is good

Jin-Roh

Darker than Black


----------



## The Atomic Ass

Demoniac said:


> Oh, and i could never quite get into Evangelion... dont know why



I was ok with Evangelion until the movie. I was like, "yay, the movie'll tie up all those lose ends in the Anime!".

Not so.  Utter, MINDFUCKERY.

Also, watch Ranma 1/2. 7 seasons of pure win. 

[action=The Atomic Ass]goes to download Violence Jack[/action]


----------



## Ze Kink

The Atomic Ass said:


> I was ok with Evangelion until the movie. I was like, "yay, the movie'll tie up all those lose ends in the Anime!".
> 
> Not so.  Utter, MINDFUCKERY.
> 
> Also, watch Ranma 1/2. 7 seasons of pure win.
> 
> [action=The Atomic Ass]goes to download Violence Jack[/action]



I thought the movie was the best part of the series 

Then again, I  mindfuckery.


----------



## Desi

Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann wins awards all day, every day.


----------



## The Atomic Ass

Ze Kink said:


> I thought the movie was the best part of the series
> 
> Then again, I  mindfuckery.



Could you please explain both yourself, and the movie please. 

Also, Violence Jack FTMFW. Humongous beast men championing for justice by ripping people in half is fucking


----------



## Wulf

Demoniac said:


> Theres another one involving some unit? Something-or-other lone wolf maybe?


 
Demoniac, I'm not sure if this is right or not... but that sort of sounds like Jin Roh : The Wolf Brigade.



Some others that I thought were good:

Vampire Hunter D
Vampire Hunter D: Bloodlust
Amon Saga
Record of Lodoss War
Pet Shop of Horrors
Bio Hunter


----------



## Daemoniac

!! Yes!!! Jin Roh! Thats the one  Thanks dude

I really want to see the Vampire Hunter D ones as well... they look good


----------



## Wulf

Demoniac said:


> !! Yes!!! Jin Roh! Thats the one  Thanks dude
> 
> I really want to see the Vampire Hunter D ones as well... they look good


 
No problem.

And, yeah, Vampire Hunter D (both of them) are really good.


----------



## MFB

Cowboy Bebop has been a long favorite of mine
Trigun I would say is my #1 favorite though, its just so god damn awesome
Berserk is the shit, and features the dude who voiced Goku


----------



## Toshiro

Cut and Paste from the last thread:

Mech-type stuff:
Patlabor
Brain Powered
Escaflowne
SDFMacross/Marcoss Plus/Macross Zero

Comedy:
Ranma 1/2
Maison Ikkoku
Kimagure Orange Road
Oh My Goddess!
El Hazard
Tenchi Muyo
Lost Universe
Urusei Yatsura(if you have A LOT of free time lol)

Fantasy/RPG:
The Record Of Lodoss Wars(the OAV rivals classical fantasy writing, IMO)
The Slayers(silly, but fun as hell)
Magic Knights Rayearth(TV is girly, OAV is a bit darker)

Futuristic, Scifi, Cyber-punk, etc:
Armitage III
BubbleGum Crisis(I prefer the original "2032" to the 2040 remake)
Appleseed
Cowboy Bebop
Iria: Zeiram the Animation
Gunbuster

Other:
Noir
Saber Marrionette J
Samurai 7(re-take of The Seven Samurai)
You're Under Arrest


I'm not a Neon Genesis fan, I don't like the way Anno ends his shows(Gunbuster's the only one I like the end of, Nadia he left before the ending and that helped that show), and there are better mech anime out there, IMO.There's a parody of it out there, "Dual: Parallel Trouble Adventure", where the guy who did Tenchi Muyo pokes fun at NGE(and mech anime in general). That series is great.


----------



## MFB

Oh my god, I havent even heard the words Tenchi Muyo in ages

Also : if you can find it, there was what I consider to be an awesome anime from back when Toonami was good called "Outlaw Star" look for that


----------



## S-O

Monster was great, or atleast the manga was, so the anime ought to be pretty damn good.

I have always had to balance super seriours manga/anime with light hearted ones.


----------



## Daemoniac

Theres one i can kind of remember seeing... Gasaraki i think? Maybe? Anyone know it?


----------



## liquidcow

Demoniac said:


> Im in the mood for some Anime to get, unfortunately my knowledge is pretty limited
> 
> I love stuff like Hellsing (Original and the remake), GunGrave, Deathnote, DBZ , Ghost In The Shell, Naruto, One Piece, Perfect Blue etc...
> 
> Any suggestions?
> Cheers
> 
> Oh, and i could never quite get into Evangelion... dont know why



If you liked Perfect Blue, the director did a TV series called Paranoia Agent which is very good.

Also, I hated Evangelion but I did like Serial Experiments Lain. It's completely mental though, like David Lynch meets William Gibson.

A lot of people rave about this one called Monster. It's very long (72 episodes I think) but apparently it's very good. I got about 25 episodes in and it seemed good if you have the time.

I started on this samurai one called Shigurui which looked awesome. I only got a couple of episodes in but I need to finish it. Probably not to everyone's taste as it's very slow and strange.

There's one called Mononoke (not to be confused with Princess Mononoke) which is apparently very good, never seen it myself though.


----------



## Zepp88

Bible Black


----------



## Daemoniac

Pokemon?


----------



## HamBungler

I love anything and everything Gundam, Z Gundam especially is really good, as is Gundam Wing.

Code Geass has been running for awhile on Adult Swim and I've got to say that it is quite awesome! Lots of twists and turns to keep you interested. I also recommend Berserk, Gungrave, Detroit Metal City, FLCL, and Magical Shopping Arcade Abenobashi.


----------



## Daemoniac

I have to say, i had some friends who _raved_ about Bezerk... i just couldn't get into it :s I dunno, the characters and character design justdidnt do it for me. Gungrave on the other hand  and Gundam Wing... TROWA BARTON FTFW!!


----------



## sakeido

Berserk was awesome, but Gungrave was the awesomest anime I've ever seen. I watched all 13 hours start to finish in one day  
Trigun is also awesome. Record of Lodoss War is classic, that was probably the first anime I've ever watched start to finish.
Elfen Lied though.. that sucked hard. A retarded amount of fan service in that one..


----------



## Daemoniac

Only one i've ever done that with is Hellsing... still my favorite


----------



## Ze Kink

sakeido said:


> Elfen Lied though.. that sucked hard. A retarded amount of fan service in that one..



Yeah, true. I heard a shitload of recommendations so I watched it. Rather disappointing IMO, it had it's moments but I didn't like it much overall.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Seen too many anime to even consider a recomendation...

...try Nodame Cantible. The last one I saw (I liked the drama better though)


----------



## The Atomic Ass

Zepp88 said:


> Bible Black



^ THIS. ^


----------



## MFB

The Atomic Ass said:


> ^ THIS. ^



NOOOO, BB is some fucked up shit and is pretty much Hentai, which I doubt he's looking for


----------



## Daemoniac

You trying to pawn off hentai as something else?


----------



## MFB

Demoniac said:


> You trying to pawn off hentai as something else?



Just never, _EVER_ watch Bible Black and if your eyes should see this unholy sight, then consider yourself warned


----------



## The Atomic Ass

MFB said:


> Just never, _EVER_ watch Bible Black and if your eyes should see this unholy sight, then consider yourself warned



Oh grow up. Bible Black is surprisingly mild by hentai standards.


----------



## MFB

Dude, _one guy_ fucked a chick with his _6 dicks!_ That's not really "Mild", not to mention I doubt there's usually that much sacrificing in other hentai


----------



## Ze Kink

I've been watching N&#12539;H&#12539;K&#12395;&#12424;&#12358;&#12371;&#12381;! lately, it seems pretty fun. Apparently the anime has been cleaned a bit though.


----------



## Daemoniac

MFB said:


> Dude, _one guy_ fucked a chick with his _6 dicks!_



Um... what? 



Ze Kink said:


> I've been watching N&#12539;H&#12539;K&#12395;&#12424;&#12358;&#12371;&#12381;! lately, it seems pretty fun. Apparently the anime has been cleaned a bit though.



By cleaned, i assume you mean censored?


----------



## Ze Kink

Demoniac said:


> By cleaned, i assume you mean censored?



Well, I wouldn't consider it censoring, but apparently there's stuff like drug abuse in the original, which is still somewhat present in the manga, but it's not even hinted in the anime (at least so far).


----------



## liquidcow

MFB said:


> Dude, _one guy_ fucked a chick with his _6 dicks!_ That's not really "Mild", not to mention I doubt there's usually that much sacrificing in other hentai



I'm guessing you haven't seen the uncut Urotsukidoji saga? There's some pretty sick hentai out there. Whatever you can imagine there's probably something worse.


----------



## Ze Kink

Also started watching Texhnolyze. I only watched 3 first episodes I think, and I don't have a clue about what's going on in it yet.


----------



## MFB

liquidcow said:


> I'm guessing you haven't seen the uncut Urotsukidoji saga? There's some pretty sick hentai out there. Whatever you can imagine there's probably something worse.



Nope, after seeing that episode of BB, I've made it a point to stay away from anything close to it


----------



## Toshiro

I personally don't watch hentai, period. Not interested in the slightest.


----------



## Ze Kink

Finished NHK&#12395;&#12424;&#12358;&#12371;&#12381;&#65281; and I thought it was pretty good! Wondering what I should watch next, any recommendations? I like stuff that isn't only about huge explosions and even bigger boobs. In other words, thought provoking stuff. I'm 6 episodes into Texhnolyze right now, and it seems pretty good so far. First episodes were kind of boring and didn't make sense, but after that it became more interesting.

What about Haibane Renmei?


----------



## sami

I love Abe Yoshitosh, but I just couldn't get into Texhnolyze at all. I wish he would continue Haibane Renmei. God I love that series.. Lain was great too, but I still dig HR the most.

I dunno if you'd like it since there's no explosions or bjoobies in it though.


----------



## Ze Kink

sami said:


> I love Abe Yoshitosh, but I just couldn't get into Texhnolyze at all. I wish he would continue Haibane Renmei. God I love that series.. Lain was great too, but I still dig HR the most.
> 
> I dunno if you'd like it since there's no explosions or bjoobies in it though.



Seems like I'll be checking out Haibane Renmei next then! I also love everything I've seen by Yoshitoshi ABe.


----------



## sami

What else did he make besides those three? I can't remember.


----------



## The Atomic Ass

MFB said:


> Dude, _one guy_ fucked a chick with his _6 dicks!_ That's not really "Mild", not to mention I doubt there's usually that much sacrificing in other hentai



I officially deem you a Hentai n00b. 



MFB said:


> Nope, after seeing that episode of BB, I've made it a point to stay away from anything close to it


Wimp.


----------



## robotsatemygma

Hmm my interest floats in and out with anime these days... but here's a nice list for you to check out.

Witchblade
Vampire Hunter D and Vampire Hunter D: Bloodlust (I think anyone who hasn't watched anime or isn't a fan of it would love Bloodlust)
Tenchi Muyo
Gundam (anything really, I'm not a fan of it all but some of the movies are good)
Ronin Warriors (friggin awesome storyline and character development)
Akira
Appleseed (if you like Ghost in the Shell and other cyber punk)
the Samurai 7 (neo remake of the 7 Samurai)


----------



## sami

Just watched Dead Leaves. Was friggin cool as hell! Never heard about it till a couple weeks ago. It's been around for years too.

Imagine the craziness of FLCL multiplied by a thousand. Partly made by Gainax as well so that explains it.


----------



## PnKnG

MFB said:


> Dude, _one guy_ fucked a chick with his _6 dicks!_ That's not really "Mild", not to mention I doubt there's usually that much sacrificing in other hentai



BB isn't even mild in my eyes. there is some more fucked up shit out there. and if you look into dojinshi's its even worser stuff out there.

Also I am shocked that Beck: Mongolian Chop Squad hasn't been named yet. May not be something in the style of what TS is searching for but as a musician and guitarist its still pretty cool to watch. Lots of references in it.
Another great show to check you is Eden Of The East. And if you just want a good laugh check out Basquash!.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

For those into the Sengoku warring states (namely the Devil Kings/Sengoku Basara games), Sengoku Basara X has an anime now.


----------



## sami

What systems are they on? I've never heard of them. Hearing "Sengoku" makes me think Neo Geo, but I know it's most likely not that system


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

sami said:


> What systems are they on? I've never heard of them. Hearing "Sengoku" makes me think Neo Geo, but I know it's most likely not that system


 
PS2. It's known as Devil Kings outside Japan. Same hack/slash gameplay as Dynasty/Samurai Warriors. There's also a fighting game made by Capcom/Sammy. 

It's based on Japan's Sengoku period (warring states), of course with the story twisted beyond recognition to suit the game.


----------



## XeoFLCL

sami said:


> Just watched Dead Leaves. Was friggin cool as hell! Never heard about it till a couple weeks ago. It's been around for years too.
> 
> Imagine the craziness of FLCL multiplied by a thousand. Partly made by Gainax as well so that explains it.


Hmm...

I'll have to remember to look this anime up then.


----------



## sami

Bloody_Inferno said:


> PS2. It's known as Devil Kings outside Japan. Same hack/slash gameplay as Dynasty/Samurai Warriors. There's also a fighting game made by Capcom/Sammy.
> 
> It's based on Japan's Sengoku period (warring states), of course with the story twisted beyond recognition to suit the game.



Hmm, I'll check booth of those games out! Thanks 



XeoFLCL said:


> Hmm...
> 
> I'll have to remember to look this anime up then.



YouTube - Dead Leaves Trailer (Japanese) <-URL'd on purpose, NSFW content.


----------



## Varcolac

Desi said:


> Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann wins awards all day, every day.



This hasn't been said enough. So I'll qoute it so it gets said again.


----------



## Excalibur

Hokkkkkkkkkkkkkuttttttttttttooooooooooooo No Keennnnnnnnnnnnnn


And that one Submarine anime they showed on Cartoon Network once, Deep 6, or Blue 6 or something?


----------



## PnKnG

Excalibur said:


> Hokkkkkkkkkkkkkuttttttttttttooooooooooooo No Keennnnnnnnnnnnnn
> 
> 
> *And that one Submarine anime they showed on Cartoon Network once, Deep 6, or Blue 6 or something?*



Do you mean Blue Submarine No.6?
short 4 episode series.


----------



## Excalibur

PnKnG said:


> Do you mean Blue Submarine No.6?
> short 4 episode series.


Yeah, that was win, with that evil Scientist dude and his fish babies.


----------



## sami

Excalibur said:


> Hokkkkkkkkkkkkkuttttttttttttooooooooooooo No Keennnnnnnnnnnnnn



The 1985 movie was my first exposure to Anime (called Japanimation back then, lol). It only took that movie to get me hooked. I haven't been able to watch the new series that was redone a few years ago. I saw like the first two eps and it was pretty cool.


----------



## D_Backz

Any fans of the anime Higurashi no Naku Koro Ni (&#12402;&#12368;&#12425;&#12375;&#12398;&#12394;&#12367;&#38915;&#12395;&#65289;here? It's in many question and answer arcs for those who are willing to invest the time, I highly recommend it, and I guarantee you'll second guess it when you see the first murder, juxtaposed with that typically cute anime drawing style.


----------



## XeoFLCL

Hmm...

I just started watching Asura Cryin' today after watching the new Haruhi episode (I'm obviously a harutard if my avatar didn't give that away) and it's actually a pretty badass anime. I'm gonna have to go ahead and suggest that to anyone here that likes an original storyline anime or wants to watch something fresh . Bewarned though, mecha content. I'm not usually a fan of mecha anime, but this one is pretty good.


----------



## MFB

I've probably said it before, but check out Devilman - it's the shit


----------



## Holy Katana

Bloody_Inferno said:


> For those into the Sengoku warring states (namely the Devil Kings/Sengoku Basara games), Sengoku Basara X has an anime now.



My neighbor is obsessed with the game and the anime. He pulled an all-nighter watching the whole thing.

I'm personally a big fan of Bleach, which you've probably seen, or at least heard of. I also love Evangelion. I used to be really crazy about anime, but ever since I started playing guitar, my interest has subsided, for the most part. 

There is one anime that I've heard is awesome, and I really want to check it out. It's called Narutaru, and it's a deconstruction of Pokemon/Digimon-type anime, like what Evangelion did to mecha anime. It has a cutesy art style, but it's supposed to be one of the most violent and bloody anime ever created.


----------



## Explorer

To be more helpful to people reading this thread in the future, it would be good to know if any particular anime series has a strong story arc, or if it tends to be more a neverending quest.

Neverending quests would include, in my view, anything from Starblazers and Speed Racer (original) to Inuyasha and Dragonball. 

Defined story arcs would include Cowboy Bebop, Paranoia Agent and Trigun.

My own preference is for the latter. Even failed story arcs, like in The Big O, are more interesting to me than a neverending quest. There are story arcs, of course, which fail to spark my interest, but that might be because they never got off the ground in the first six episodes, and I gave up watching them after investing at least 3 hours in them.

So, what's on my shelf?

Trigun.
Cowboy Bebop.
Fullmetal Alchemist (complete up to but not including the movie).
Paranoia Agent.
FLCL (silly but worth a few hours).
Ghost in the Shell: Stand Alone Complex.

And, as a live action, failed-story-arc live-action series similar to these, I'd recommend the series Firefly, along with the movie Serenity to at least partially wind it up.

If anyone has strong feelings about other anime series, and feels that a particular series would fulfill my need for story as the above series do, I'd like to hear about it.


----------



## goth_fiend

Desi said:


> Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann wins awards all day, every day.



quoted for fucking truth, just who the hell do you think I am!?

also witchblade is great, berserk, evangelion, and hellsing ultimate


----------



## sami

'Just read all of Beck (Mongolian Chop Squad), now I'm watching the series. Definitely something different than what I usually watch, which is like a breath of fresh air.


----------



## PnKnG

sami said:


> 'Just read all of Beck (Mongolian Chop Squad), now I'm watching the series. Definitely something different than what I usually watch, which is like a breath of fresh air.



Its fun to watch and read as a guitar player. You see lots and lots of cameos, spoof or references to lots of musicians. Plus I really like the music from the Anime and even have it on my iPod. XD


----------



## sami

It was kinda inspiring for the guitarist side of me too. If you haven't read the manga, you should because the story goes on!


----------



## Ze Kink

Ha, I'm actually going to watch Beck: Mongolian Chop Squad next! Sounds like it's good. I've no idea what I'm going to watch after that, though I think I really should watch The Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya already, since I haven't yet and everyone seems to think it's very good.

Other stuff I've just watched:
-Ghost in the Shell 2.0, Innocence, SAC 1st GIG and soon about to finish the 2nd GIG.
-Code Geass and Code Geass: Lelouch of the Rebellion R2
-xxxHolic
-Gantz
-AIR


----------



## sami

Take note: The first 2-4 eps of Beck might be kinda boring. It's about character building. Sorry to give it away, but don't want you to think the series is bad since the story hasn't really taken off yet.

xxxHolic is awesome btw!! (and for the ones that've never heard it before, it's not anywhere near Hentai or Ecchi)


----------



## PnKnG

sami said:


> It was kinda inspiring for the guitarist side of me too. If you haven't read the manga, you should because the story goes on!



I have already read it to the end thanks to scans. Only thing I really have to complain about is that I would have loved to have some more Koyuki/Maho at the end.



Ze Kink said:


> Ha, I'm actually going to watch Beck: Mongolian Chop Squad next! Sounds like it's good. I've no idea what I'm going to watch after that, though I think I really should watch The Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya already, since I haven't yet and everyone seems to think it's very good.
> 
> Other stuff I've just watched:
> -Ghost in the Shell 2.0, Innocence, SAC 1st GIG and soon about to finish the 2nd GIG.
> -Code Geass and Code Geass: Lelouch of the Rebellion R2
> -xxxHolic
> -Gantz
> -AIR



TMOHS is a great series but can be confusing as hell because there are 2 ways to watch it.
1. in normal episode order
or
2. in chronological order

I still need to get the whole GITS stuff. I have seen some episodes here and there but I need to seriously get both movies and both anime seasons.

Also Code Geass if pretty fing great.


----------



## Holy Katana

Have you seen The Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya?


----------



## PnKnG

Holy Katana said:


> Have you seen The Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya?



I have seen season 1 in episodically order (1,2,3...) like a year ago. still have to see season 2. most likely going to re-watch season 1 before that.


----------



## Ze Kink

sami said:


> Take note: The first 2-4 eps of Beck might be kinda boring. It's about character building. Sorry to give it away, but don't want you to think the series is bad since the story hasn't really taken off yet.
> 
> xxxHolic is awesome btw!! (and for the ones that've never heard it before, it's not anywhere near Hentai or Ecchi)



I just finished watching it, was awesome! I didn't think the first episodes were boring at all. Then again, I've never really disliked anything because of it being slow paced, such as Texhnolyze.

Also finished GITS SAC 2nd GIG some days ago, it was great too. I thought that the plot twists etc. really have a similar vibe as the Metal Gear Solid series, which is only a good thing. I still think that the movies are vastly superior though, both the original and Innocence were really good in my opinion. I haven't yet seen the movies related to the SAC series, they'll probably be the next thing I'll watch.

The best thing about Beck: Mongolian Chop Squad was that it really inspired me to start really practicing guitar again, after many months of not feeling like playing too much or writing any songs.

xxxHolic was entertaining, but not among the best I've seen. I need to watch the movie too someday.

Oh, and also, as I mentioned, I watched Gantz some time ago. I watched it because I heard some people recommend it for being something really good or revolutionary or whatever. I thought it was pretty bad... Watch it only if you like blood, nonsense violence and sex. It had some interesting ideas, but that was about everything good in it. Overall, I did not like it. I also browsed the first manga in the series in a shop some time ago, but it did not seem any better. It continues the story after the anime (which ends quite crappily IMO), so I might read it someday; I'm still pretty certain it's not worth buying though.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Gantz manga is better overall, but that's not saying all too much. 

Agreed with all the good things said about Beck. 

Just finished all of Sengoku Basara X, and it's quite entertaining. Not all characters get to shine (for those familiar with the game) but there's gonna be a second season in 2010. 


I'm in a dilemma where my sister has accumulated an entire plethora (literally) of anime series that I don't know where to begin anymore.  I just started one on the Bakumatsu era (forgot the title but it's long and at least 2 years old now), and may get into Phantom (kinda like Gunslinger Girl but darker) purely just because my sister has it blairing through the speakers all the damn time. 

I tried to get into Shonan Junai Gumi (GTO the early years) anime because I've been reading the manga, but it's too hard to get into right now. 

Other stuff recently watched (not all that recent)

- Gundam 00 (seasons 1 and 2)
- Gode Geass (seasons 1 and 2)
- Detroit Metal City 

Pretty slack. 

That and I'm torn with watching the anime or drama. Saw Nodame Cantabile live action before the anime, and now I can't watch the anime at all...


----------



## Excalibur

sami said:


> The 1985 movie was my first exposure to Anime (called Japanimation back then, lol). It only took that movie to get me hooked. I haven't been able to watch the new series that was redone a few years ago. I saw like the first two eps and it was pretty cool.


Check it out, it's epic.


----------



## XeoFLCL

Dropped Haruhi season 2 untill this endless eight crap is over..

.. And picked up Canaan. It just started july 4th and soo far I'm liking it alot. Lots of action. Episode 3 just came out saturday however and I'm waiting for subs, and they haven't covered the storyline much yet so expect some brone series esque confusion from this anime up untill the anime goes more in depth should anyone look into it here


----------



## signalgrey

Black Lagoon is pretty good.

Sword of the Stranger is good


----------



## Holy Katana

Ze Kink said:


> Oh, and also, as I mentioned, I watched Gantz some time ago. I watched it because I heard some people recommend it for being something really good or revolutionary or whatever. I thought it was pretty bad... Watch it only if you like blood, nonsense violence and sex. It had some interesting ideas, but that was about everything good in it. Overall, I did not like it. I also browsed the first manga in the series in a shop some time ago, but it did not seem any better. It continues the story after the anime (which ends quite crappily IMO), so I might read it someday; I'm still pretty certain it's not worth buying though.



The manga does continue past the anime, and it does get much better. Since you've seen the anime, you can just start from volume 8, since that's where the two stories diverged. 



Spoiler



After the Buddha aliens kill EVERYONE but Kurono, and he goes emo on us,


 instead of that shitty filler, you get to see Kurono change considerably. He actually begins to care about other people, develops leadership skills, and becomes a total badass. And there's dozens of plot twists that you don't see coming at all. There is still wanton sex and violence, but at least you don't have to hate the protagonist.

Personally, I interpret _Gantz_ as a very, VERY dark satire of Japanese culture, but then again, I see a massive libertarian subtext in _One Piece_.


----------



## phaeded0ut

Let me recommend a few of my favorites:
"The Weathering Continent" (This one might be a bit difficult to follow without understanding all of the background stories of the different characters.)
"Paranoia Agent"
"Boogiepop Phantom" (my favorite TV show)
"Legend of the Galactic Heroes" (OVA series is VERY long but incredible)
"Now and Then, Here and There"
"Ergo Proxy"
"Tenchi Muyo!" (I prefer the origional OVA series)
"Claymore"
"Gantz" (a more drawn out and metaphysical "Battle Royale")
"Vampire Princess Miyu" (both versions)
"Patlabor" (the movies are very impressive and serious, whereas the OVA's are silly and quite fun)
"Tank Police"
"AD Police"


----------



## Ze Kink

Started Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann yesterday. Seems pretty fun, but how the fuck can you say that it's similar to Evangelion ? I mean, I read some reviews of it when thinking about what to watch next, and some of them said that it's pretty much like Evangelion.

Well, maybe it'll get serious later, I'm just going to start watching the 5th episode now.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Just finished Gundam Wing (talk about late), it as pretty meh. Anyone here see the more obscure Gundams like Victory and Turn A? Really wanting to see them and heard nothing but good things about them. 

And it looks like I'll be watching Fate Stay Night next (the non hentai series).


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

What would you guys recommend to an anime n00b, who would like a mixture of serious and funny within the same show?


----------



## damigu

last exile

it was a fun series when i watched it 6 or 7 years ago. i've actually put it in my netflix queue to watch again. it's sort of like "full metal alchemist" in general feel and also in that it's got some steampunk feel to it. a good watch.


----------



## Empryrean

All_¥our_Bass;1620601 said:


> What would you guys recommend to an anime n00b, who would like a mixture of serious and funny within the same show?



Uhm, I can't really think of one _very_ serious, but Golden Boy is very funny :]
I'd recommend watching the English Dubbed version though, reading the subtitles makes Kintaro seem like such a bad man 

Oh and more of a suspense type one that I like is definitely Higurashi
the first season,Higurashi No Naku Koro Ni, was a lot better than season 2 imo.
But if you like happy endings then by all means season 2 as well haha. which by the way is, Higurashi No Naku Koro Ni Kai.

Theres a season three too, but I have yet to watch it


edit: I forgot to mention that there's quite a bit of gore in higurashi, if that makes any bit of a difference.


----------



## Holy Katana

All_¥our_Bass;1620601 said:


> What would you guys recommend to an anime n00b, who would like a mixture of serious and funny within the same show?



You might like Ranma 1/2. It's about a martial artist who turns into a girl when doused with cold water, and only turns back into a boy when doused with hot water. That's a gross oversimplification of the plot, but you get the idea. It's a classic that's still satisfying today. Just don't watch the dub. It was done by Viz in the early '90s, and it really sucks compared to Viz's current dubs, like Bleach. 

You might also like Gin Tama. I've only read the first chapter of the manga, but I know it's pretty popular, and that there's an anime. It's pretty funny, and there's plenty of action, at least in the first chapter.

For something that's more of an action series with plenty of funny parts, as opposed to a comedy series with action in it, you should try One Piece. It's obscenely long, with no end in sight, but it's one of my all-time favorites.


----------



## XeoFLCL

All_¥our_Bass;1620601 said:


> What would you guys recommend to an anime n00b, who would like a mixture of serious and funny within the same show?


How serious we talking? And any specific themes?

Regardless, there's two new series running now this season that might fit the bill aswell: CANAAN (My current avatar being from this one) and Bakemonogatari. Bakemongatari has less humor but still has it's points every episode.



Empryrean said:


> Uhm, I can't really think of one _very_ serious, but Golden Boy is very funny :]
> I'd recommend watching the English Dubbed version though, reading the subtitles makes Kintaro seem like such a bad man
> 
> Oh and more of a suspense type one that I like is definitely Higurashi
> the first season,Higurashi No Naku Koro Ni, was a lot better than season 2 imo.
> But if you like happy endings then by all means season 2 as well haha. which by the way is, Higurashi No Naku Koro Ni Kai.
> 
> Theres a season three too, but I have yet to watch it
> 
> 
> edit: I forgot to mention that there's quite a bit of gore in higurashi, if that makes any bit of a difference.


Golden Boy is one I'm going to have to suggest aswell. Funny stuff, my brother showed it to me and I was laughing for hours.

Sort of off topic:
Also, if you haven't seen this Empryrean..


----------



## Empryrean

left testicle and male libido


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

Well not super serious, but I'd want something other than corny spazticness (though that is good sometime though). IDK like main characters need to save teh world from impending doom but still manage to joke with each other and laugh at the same time.

Sorry if this isn't very helpful.


----------



## XeoFLCL

All_¥our_Bass;1621566 said:


> Well not super serious, but I'd want something other than corny spazticness (though that is good sometime though). IDK like main characters need to save teh world from impending doom but still manage to joke with each other and laugh at the same time.
> 
> Sorry if this isn't very helpful.


Then consider checking out Canaan. It's an action anime, chicks with guns and etc. but it has quite a few funny points and the story line is good (Though, it's very fast paced and the first few episodes won't make much sense as it doesn't give a backstory).


----------



## Empryrean

XeoFLCL said:


> Then consider checking out Canaan. It's an action anime, chicks with guns and etc. but it has quite a few funny points and the story line is good (Though, it's very fast paced and the first few episodes won't make much sense as it doesn't give a backstory).



Xeo your a genius! FOOLY COOLY!


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

Sounds cool, I'll check it out when I can.


----------



## TomasO

anybody say desert punk yet?


----------



## XeoFLCL

Empryrean said:


> Xeo your a genius! FOOLY COOLY!


I try my best 

I'm surprised more people haven't realized that in my name in this thread honestly


----------



## thebhef

^ I was about to come and recommend FLCL. Great show. It's also one of the few anime I've seen where the english voice acting is about as good as the original voice acting.


----------



## phaeded0ut

All_¥our_Bass;1620601 said:


> What would you guys recommend to an anime n00b, who would like a mixture of serious and funny within the same show?



Tenchi Muyo: Ryooki (The OVA series)

Patlabor (the OVA series)

Tank Police (either/or TV or OVA series)

Bastard! (Metal group names for spells)

Sol Bianca (OVA series, the TV version is watchable, but not quite as good)

Full Metal Alchemist

I know, I know, I'm suggesting lots of fluff. For something that I've shown at a few conventions, "Haibane Renmei" and "Paranoia Agent." The former seemed to really go well with newer folks. The latter is a social commentary of early 2000/late 1990's Japan and is a bit more darkly humourous.


----------



## Zak1233

Watched _Mahou Sensei Negima! _ all day yesterday and ended up finishing the series at like 6am lol (I shoulda spelt ) quite a good anime IMO, I gotta buy the manga sometime.


----------



## MFB

Yo Mischa : 







Check it out immediately


----------



## loktide

i'm not an anime fan, but i loved "Neon Genesis Evangleion" and "Elfen Lied"


----------



## XeoFLCL

Just watched all of Gurren Lagann yesterday since I had nothing to do all day and it's a straight up amazing anime. very manly, and definitely a GAINAX production, with all the bouncing titties and whatnot.

Everyone in this thread, go watch Gurren Lagann now


----------



## Zak1233

Gurren Lagann is the next anime i'm gonna watch  shoko nakagawa pl0x




finishing of negima!? now...


----------



## XeoFLCL

Zak1233 said:


> Gurren Lagann is the next anime i'm gonna watch  shoko nakagawa pl0x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> finishing of negima!? now...


That cosplay is not quite skimpy enough to be Yoko. Needs even more cleavage


----------



## Zak1233

looks pretty damn close to me


----------



## damigu

what do you guys think is a fair price when selling used (but otherwise perfect condition) anime DVDs?

i'm going to be selling most of my collection soon (will list them here as well as ebay and maybe craigslist) and need to figure out what price is reasonable is.


----------



## Daemoniac

You know, i'd honestly forgotten about this thread 

My neighbour lent me a shit-ton of anime to watch, so i'm going through Gasaraki, DBZ, .Hack, Kiddy Grade, Ghost In The Shell Standalone Complex, Orphen, and a few others i forget the names of 

Let the fun commence


----------



## MFB

BERSERK NAO!


----------



## XeoFLCL

Zak1233 said:


> looks pretty damn close to me


I suppose.. But more boobage is always better 



Demoniac said:


> You know, i'd honestly forgotten about this thread
> 
> My neighbour lent me a shit-ton of anime to watch, so i'm going through Gasaraki, DBZ, .Hack, Kiddy Grade, Ghost In The Shell Standalone Complex, Orphen, and a few others i forget the names of
> 
> Let the fun commence


You're missing one.

GURREN LAGANN

Obtain it now through physical and/or cyber means. I'm now five times more manly thanks to this show.

... Now where do I get some of those glasses..


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

My sister's been watching Fate Stay Night, and looks like I'll be as well. 

Anyone here seen that yet?

And knowing my sister's collection, I probably do have Gurren Lagann without even knowing it.


----------



## XeoFLCL

Bloody_Inferno said:


> My sister's been watching Fate Stay Night, and looks like I'll be as well.
> 
> Anyone here seen that yet?
> 
> And knowing my sister's collection, I probably do have Gurren Lagann without even knowing it.


Your sister watches anime? Me and my brother are the only ones who watch anime in my family, and he's in austin, tx still so I can't jack anything from him in terms of it lol

Anyways I've heard of Fate/stay night, and I hear Archer is a manly bastard. That's all I know . And if she does have TTGL, your sister is awesome.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

XeoFLCL said:


> Your sister watches anime? Me and my brother are the only ones who watch anime in my family, and he's in austin, tx still so I can't jack anything from him in terms of it lol
> 
> Anyways I've heard of Fate/stay night, and I hear Archer is a manly bastard. That's all I know . And if she does have TTGL, your sister is awesome.


 

My sister lives and breathes anime, up to a point where we have TerraBytes worth of a catalog. She has cosplayed as A.B.A from Guilty Gear, and she's currently playing a damn visual novel game. 

I'm assuming Archer is the white haired guy with the bow? We have a figurine of him on our PC at home. And which one's TTGL again? No good with acronyms.


----------



## XeoFLCL

Bloody_Inferno said:


> My sister lives and breathes anime, up to a point where we have TerraBytes worth of a catalog. She has cosplayed as A.B.A from Guilty Gear, and she's currently playing a damn visual novel game.
> 
> I'm assuming Archer is the white haired guy with the bow? We have a figurine of him on our PC at home. And which one's TTGL again? No good with acronyms.


Lol that must be interesting. Anyways yeah Archer is the short white haired guy with the red clothes, and TTGL stands for tengan toppa gurren lagann, or simply put, Gurren Lagann


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Ok, looks like my sister doesn't have TTGL, but that's ok because somehow we will get it eventually anyway. 

Plus she still owes me the original Gundam/Zeta Gundam as well. 

Also I found out why she's playing the graphic novel: it's the Fate/Stay Night visual novel but with all the sex.  It apparently answers a few questions that the anime leaves in the air.


----------



## XeoFLCL

Visual Novels huh..

That's borderline hikikomori (japanese term for acute social withdrawal disorders) material there 

Look at me, trying to talk like I know this stuff. Haha.



Nah but more seriously they have the visual novels in english? Or is that a fan translation she's playing.. Also from what I've heard of the F/SN visual novels the sex scenes are about as cheesy as it can get


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

My sister generally doesn't play games often, especially Visual novels. Only playing F/SN purely for story. Yeah it's in English, assuming it's a fansub  . And I think all the sex is in text format so uuhh... 

 She should just get back to Kingdom Hearts 2 or Samurai Warriors...


----------



## XeoFLCL

Bloody_Inferno said:


> My sister generally doesn't play games often, especially Visual novels. Only playing F/SN purely for story. Yeah it's in English, assuming it's a fansub  . And I think all the sex is in text format so uuhh...
> 
> She should just get back to Kingdom Hearts 2 or Samurai Warriors...


I'd love to see the face of the person in the process of translating those scenes.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

*MAJOR GEEK ALERT* 

For those who wants to get into the Gundam series:

*Mobile Suit Gundam*
The original series that started it all. Animation is dated considering it was 1979, but don't let that stop you from telling a good story. A heap of fillers though but worth seeing through to the end. Go with the movie compilations if you can't stand filler. 

*Zeta Gundam*
Considered by the geekiest of geeks to be the best in the entire series, or even everything Gundam. Direct sequel after MS Gundam, and takes a darker tone. If you watch the movies, be wary that the endings are completely different. 

*ZZ Gundam*
A bit of a weird change of tone after Zeta as it gets rather goofy here, though half way through the season, it does get a bit better. Be patient. 

*MS Gundam Char's Counterattack*
Possibly the best of the Gundam movies, and a great conclusion to what MS Gundam started. I can't say anything more other than see it. 

*Gundam F91*
Supposed to be a full series but ended up in a movie. Happens years after Char's Counterattack, not as good but it's alright. 

*Victory Gundam*
The last of the Universal Century timeline (beginning with MS Gundam), and returns to the dark doom and gloom of Zeta. Tomino said that he was in a deep depression while creating this series, thus explaining the tone. 

*Mobile Fighter G Gundam*
The first of the (spinoff) series that doesn't follow the Universal Century timeline. Very different from most of the Gundam series as it follows more like 70s Kung Fu movies, but with giant mobile suits. 

*Gundam Wing*
Probably where most of us started in the Gundam series. I didn't though.  Don't forget to watch Endless Waltz after the series (either the 3 OVAs or the compilation movie is fine). 

*Turn A Gundam*
The most unique of the series in terms of mecha design and overall feel. The lead designer of Blade Runner was responsible for the new look, and the setting is actually less futuristic and more 19th century. And Yoko Kanno's music suits quite well. 

*Gundam Seed/Destiny*
Possibly the most contraversial of the Gundam series. This essentially begins as a new retelling of the orginal MS Gundam/Zeta Gundam with a few original twists as the series goes by. Most Gundam fans tend to disown this series (like some Star Trek fans disown Voyager), but since I started with this, I don't mind. There's a few spinoff series, but doesn't really affect the overall story. There's also an epilogue ending after Seed and an expected movie. 

*Gundam 00*
Much like Seed retelling MS Gundam, 00 somewhat retells Gundam Wing, however it quickly becomes an animal of it's own most of us won't even notice. Set in the Anno Domini timeline, I actually like this better than Wing. A movie is also in the works. 

Most of the classic series usually has a Compilation movie as well. Aside from Zeta, you can't go wrong should you choose only one medium to watch. I also didn't include a heap of some of the UC spinoffs like 0083 and MS IGLOO and don't bother with G-Saviour. 

Basically Gundam = anime Star Trek.


----------



## XeoFLCL

Gundam 0083 is also one worth checking out. Absolutely loved it way back when.

Also, 0083 is what happens just before Zeta and explains the Titans and etc.

OH and don't forget 08th MS team. That's a really good one aswell (though it's all land combat, none is in space).


----------



## Daemoniac

Bloody_Inferno said:


> *MAJOR GEEK ALERT*
> 
> For those who wants to get into the Gundam series:
> 
> *Mobile Suit Gundam*
> The original series that started it all. Animation is dated considering it was 1979, but don't let that stop you from telling a good story. A heap of fillers though but worth seeing through to the end. Go with the movie compilations if you can't stand filler.
> 
> *Zeta Gundam*
> Considered by the geekiest of geeks to be the best in the entire series, or even everything Gundam. Direct sequel after MS Gundam, and takes a darker tone. If you watch the movies, be wary that the endings are completely different.
> 
> *ZZ Gundam*
> A bit of a weird change of tone after Zeta as it gets rather goofy here, though half way through the season, it does get a bit better. Be patient.
> 
> *MS Gundam Char's Counterattack*
> Possibly the best of the Gundam movies, and a great conclusion to what MS Gundam started. I can't say anything more other than see it.
> 
> *Gundam F91*
> Supposed to be a full series but ended up in a movie. Happens years after Char's Counterattack, not as good but it's alright.
> 
> *Victory Gundam*
> The last of the Universal Century timeline (beginning with MS Gundam), and returns to the dark doom and gloom of Zeta. Tomino said that he was in a deep depression while creating this series, thus explaining the tone.
> 
> *Mobile Fighter G Gundam*
> The first of the (spinoff) series that doesn't follow the Universal Century timeline. Very different from most of the Gundam series as it follows more like 70s Kung Fu movies, but with giant mobile suits.
> 
> *Gundam Wing*
> Probably where most of us started in the Gundam series. I didn't though.  Don't forget to watch Endless Waltz after the series (either the 3 OVAs or the compilation movie is fine).
> 
> *Turn A Gundam*
> The most unique of the series in terms of mecha design and overall feel. The lead designer of Blade Runner was responsible for the new look, and the setting is actually less futuristic and more 19th century. And Yoko Kanno's music suits quite well.
> 
> *Gundam Seed/Destiny*
> Possibly the most contraversial of the Gundam series. This essentially begins as a new retelling of the orginal MS Gundam/Zeta Gundam with a few original twists as the series goes by. Most Gundam fans tend to disown this series (like some Star Trek fans disown Voyager), but since I started with this, I don't mind. There's a few spinoff series, but doesn't really affect the overall story. There's also an epilogue ending after Seed and an expected movie.
> 
> *Gundam 00*
> Much like Seed retelling MS Gundam, 00 somewhat retells Gundam Wing, however it quickly becomes an animal of it's own most of us won't even notice. Set in the Anno Domini timeline, I actually like this better than Wing. A movie is also in the works.
> 
> Most of the classic series usually has a Compilation movie as well. Aside from Zeta, you can't go wrong should you choose only one medium to watch. I also didn't include a heap of some of the UC spinoffs like 0083 and MS IGLOO and don't bother with G-Saviour.
> 
> Basically Gundam = anime Star Trek.



 Wow, thanks for that mate, i've been meaning to get into the newer Gundam series for ages (im still stuck on Gundam Wing (i think? Unless i'm thinking of Mobile Suit Gundam?? )  Either way, Zechs + Tallgeese = fucking WIN )


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

I actually prefer the Macross Series over to Gundam to be quite honest, but hey. Apples and Oranges. 

Orginal Macross is still great after all these years: timeless. The movie Do you Remember Love is also great. Macross 2 kinda sucked (even if it's the only non cannon in the entire series). Macross Plus is great, short and sweet. Macross 7 and it's movies and extras is different, for diehard fans only. Macross Zero is supposed to be a prequel to the original Macross, though it's really weird. And Macross Frontier - absolutely fantastic, a fanboys dream. 

Some series that (hopefully) hasn't been mentioned to recommend (really I'm just reading my sister's collection, even I haven't seen most of these). 

Ayakashi - Japanese Classic Horror
Code Geass - more mecha/politics
Devil May Cry - the anime series
Genshiken - an anime that parodies anime fans
Gintama
Mnemosyne - it has Galneryus doing the theme songs 
Nodame Cantible - I actually prefer the drama version (Juri Ueno is just so adorable )
Rurouni Kenshin - classic, still awesome, though the manga gets better: Junchi arc epic win. 
Gilgamesh
D.Gray-man
Ouran High School Host Club
Romeo x Juliet
Shounen Onmyouji
Gunslinger Girl
Tsubasa Chronicles
Sayuki - and its sequels Reload/Gunlock
Patrillo Saiyuki - parodies the Journey to the West story
Higurashi
Phantom
Vampire Knight Guilty
Sea Story
Tales of Phantasia - based on the old Square/Enix game
Gankutsuou
Moyashimon


....too bloody many, even for me to watch. Choose with caution.


----------



## damigu

i know it's blasphemy in an anime thread, but i don't even like most mecha animes.
so gundam and macross are  for me (yes, i have watched some of both).


----------



## XeoFLCL

damigu said:


> i know it's blasphemy in an anime thread, but i don't even like most mecha animes.
> so gundam and macross are  for me (yes, i have watched some of both).


Don't worry, actually I know more people that dislike mecha than like it . I pretty much watch what I like though which is well, everything pretty much lol


----------



## Daemoniac

A friend turned me onto "Bleach" yesterday  That show is fucking awesome


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Agreed on Bleach. Slow start but gets much better later. 

Good luck trying to catch up though. Last time I checked, there were over 300 episodes. I got sidetracked and stopped after 48.


----------



## Daemoniac

Yeah, loads of episodes... awesome characters/design/style though, just incredible


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

XeoFLCL said:


> Gundam 0083 is also one worth checking out. Absolutely loved it way back when.
> 
> Also, 0083 is what happens just before Zeta and explains the Titans and etc.
> 
> OH and don't forget 08th MS team. That's a really good one aswell (though it's all land combat, none is in space).




I also realised that I forgot Gundam X, which is considered the dark horse of the Gundam franchise. Decent, though shorter than most of the series (due to cancelation) and hard to get.


----------



## Cuda

Macross is awesome, I love 7 the most, but that's me...haha I can play a good bit of music from 7.

Gundam is a long time love of mine, but not too many people get into either.

VOTOMS is made of win and probably the most action oriented mecha series, with more realistic mechas. No huge 50 foot unbeatable machines. Not sure if anyone has finished subbing the Armor Hunter Merrowlink (mellolink?) but it was a pretty cool revenge side story to Votoms.

Bubblegum Crisis. It's a decent series, starts out alright but gets bad towards the end.

I'm sure someone has mentioned Beck Mongolian Chop Squad already, but it's good

Kacho Oji, or Legend of Black Heaven. It's silly but pretty cool. 

As for shonen jump series, I love Gintama, alot of comedy mostly, a few cool action episodes, but ah, the comedy. 

And while not an anime, but a live action movie, 20th Century Boys, go watch that now! It's a trip, but one of the best films I've ever seen.


----------



## Holy Katana

Demoniac said:


> Yeah, loads of episodes... awesome characters/design/style though, just incredible



The manga's way better, though. Especially now, since they're in yet another filler arc in the anime.

I just started Gurren Lagann. I paused the first episode to say that. So far, so good.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Holy Katana said:


> The manga's way better, though. Especially now, since they're in yet another filler arc in the anime.


 
That's typical Shonen Jump though, where because the anime was produced so quickly that the manga couldn't keep up thus producing a heap of filler episodes. Rurouni Kenshin suffered the most of this (which is an absolute shame because the Junchi arc ruled ), and Naruto also copped some filler arcs. 

Speaking of Shonen Jump, I'm juggling Gintama with Fate/Stay Night, and Gintama has plenty of references to other anime.


----------



## Daemoniac

I'd love to see all of Naruto as well, it's such a funny little show  As is "One Piece"... if you'd care to call it anime proper


----------



## Holy Katana

Demoniac said:


> I'd love to see all of Naruto as well, it's such a funny little show  As is "One Piece"... if you'd care to call it anime proper



Why wouldn't One Piece be an anime? The art style's unique, sure, but that doesn't make it not an anime. It's currently the most popular anime in Japan by a long shot.

Yeah, sorry. I'm just a huge OP fanboy.


----------



## Misanthropy

elfen lied- being one of my personal favourites...very bloody, tragic storyline and and quite depressive.

Afro samurai - enjoyable, if you like blood and samurai swords : D

Hellsing - whether you watch the movie or the series, if you enjoy a blade meets devil may cry type slaughtering vampires, blood everywhere type anime, this is for you.

One i'm currently in the middle of watching is Shigurui....back in the olden samurai days,honour,dojos...quite bloody, abit hard to figure whats going on but im enjoying it

and yes i really only watch the gorey/bloody ones.


----------



## Holy Katana

You should read (not watch; the anime is horrible) Gantz, then. It's definitely gory enough. Is there any reason why you only watch extremely violent anime? There's a lot of great stuff you're missing out on.

Also, I think Elfen Lied is extremely overrated, but that's just me. I realize my opinion is the opposite of most non-Japanese anime fans (it wasn't particularly popular in Japan), and I'll probably get flamed like crazy for saying such sacrilege.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

One Piece is definitely proper anime. AND it's Shonen Jump (among their best), and it's got Janne Da Arc's Shining Ray too. 

And typical Shonen Jump get cross overs a lot. 

















Don't let the art style fool you. It's a great series.


----------



## Daemoniac

Holy Katana said:


> Why wouldn't One Piece be an anime? The art style's unique, sure, but that doesn't make it not an anime. It's currently the most popular anime in Japan by a long shot.
> 
> Yeah, sorry. I'm just a huge OP fanboy.



I'm used to talking to some less open Anime fans  I love One Piece, it's fucking awesome 



Misanthropy said:


> elfen lied- being one of my personal favourites...very bloody, tragic storyline and and quite depressive.
> 
> Afro samurai - enjoyable, if you like blood and samurai swords : D
> 
> Hellsing - whether you watch the movie or the series, if you enjoy a blade meets devil may cry type slaughtering vampires, blood everywhere type anime, this is for you.
> 
> One i'm currently in the middle of watching is Shigurui....back in the olden samurai days,honour,dojos...quite bloody, abit hard to figure whats going on but im enjoying it
> 
> and yes i really only watch the gorey/bloody ones.



Hellsing has been for a while, and still is, my favorite anime ever. Something about Alucard is just so fucking awesome


----------



## Sonicboom

Ever seen Xam'd? Pretty good! Reminds of Last Exile.


----------



## Holy Katana

Bloody_Inferno said:


> One Piece is definitely proper anime. AND it's Shonen Jump (among their best), and it's got Janne Da Arc's Shining Ray too.
> 
> And typical Shonen Jump get cross overs a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't let the art style fool you. It's a great series.



I want those Goku dressed as Luffy and Luffy dressed as Goku action figures.


----------



## The Atomic Ass

Holy Katana said:


> You might like Ranma 1/2. It's about a martial artist who turns into a girl when doused with cold water, and only turns back into a boy when doused with hot water. That's a gross oversimplification of the plot, but you get the idea. It's a classic that's still satisfying today. Just don't watch the dub. It was done by Viz in the early '90s, and it really sucks compared to Viz's current dubs, like Bleach.


To be fair, the dub early on wasn't that bad. If I'm recalling correctly, it was half decent up until the 5th season or so, and I distinctly remember the 7th season being pure shit. 



Bloody_Inferno said:


> BLAH *Mobile Suit Gundam* BLAHBLAH *Zeta Gundam* BLAHBLAH *ZZ Gundam* BLAHBLAH *MS Gundam Char's Counterattack* BLAHBLAH *Gundam F91* BLAHBLAH *Victory Gundam* BLAHBLAH *Mobile Fighter G Gundam* BLAHBLAH *Gundam Wing* BLAHBLAH *Turn A Gundam* BLAHBLAH *Gundam Seed/Destiny* BLAHBLAH *Gundam 00*


So, what you're saying is... Watch moar Gundam?



damigu said:


> i know it's blasphemy in an anime thread, but i don't even like most mecha animes.
> so gundam and macross are  for me (yes, i have watched some of both).


Well, you're not alone. I can't get into mecha series either. I stick with the gender benders like Ranma and Tenshi no Konamaiki and Maria Holic. 



Demoniac said:


> A friend turned me onto "Bleach" yesterday  That show is fucking awesome


You're fucked now. You're going to watch through 200+ fucking episodes, and then get stuck like the rest of us, watching one episode a week, wondering when the fuck the filler will end, and get back to the regular story line, only to realize the manga is only 2 episodes worth of content ahead of the fucking anime.

 *FUCK!!* 

In other news, read the manga.



Bloody_Inferno said:


> Agreed on Bleach. Slow start but gets much better later.
> 
> Good luck trying to catch up though. Last time I checked, there were over 300 episodes. I got sidetracked and stopped after 48.



237. The fansubs are available roughly a day after they air in Japan, and 238 is coming out Tuesday.



Bloody_Inferno said:


> That's typical Shonen Jump though, where because the anime was produced so quickly that the manga couldn't keep up thus producing a heap of filler episodes. Rurouni Kenshin suffered the most of this (which is an absolute shame because the Junchi arc ruled ), and Naruto also copped some filler arcs.
> 
> Speaking of Shonen Jump, I'm juggling Gintama with Fate/Stay Night, and Gintama has plenty of references to other anime.


I don't recall RK having any filler... Or was the anime simply delayed to catch up with the manga?



Misanthropy said:


> and yes i really only watch the gorey/bloody ones.


If you like blood, can I suggest Maria Holic? Not so much gore, but enough blood that the protagonist probably needed transfusions between scenes.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

^

RK = everything after the Kyoto arc is filler. Just read the manga and see how better it actually gets.


----------



## Holy Katana

The manga's quite a bit more than 2 episodes ahead of the anime, Atomic Ass. They haven't even wrapped up the Ichigo/Ulquiorra fight, which was wrapped up 6 months ago in the manga.

I know you were being hyperbolic, but this filler arc better end soon.


----------



## Misanthropy

I'll check it out tonight atomic ass.



Holy Katana said:


> You should read (not watch; the anime is horrible) Gantz, then. It's definitely gory enough. Is there any reason why you only watch extremely violent anime? There's a lot of great stuff you're missing out on.
> 
> Also, I think Elfen Lied is extremely overrated, but that's just me. I realize my opinion is the opposite of most non-Japanese anime fans (it wasn't particularly popular in Japan), and I'll probably get flamed like crazy for saying such sacrilege.


Dunno i just love the action in them, i watched alot of DBZ as a kid but apart from that nothing seems to interest me, plus the bloody ones are quite dark and brutal, which i love.
Don't think i could watch elfen lied again, made me depressed for a whole day lol...i enjoyed the storyline just as much as the action though, though pissed off with the ending which doesn't reveal much.


----------



## Holy Katana

Well, Gantz is a good bet for you. Also, Narutaru and Bokurano, two extremely dark series based on manga by Mohiro Kitoh. Berserk is great, and ultra-violent. Higurashi no Naku Koro ni is another good one, don't let the character designs fool you.

I was just asking because there's a lot of really great anime out there that aren't all that violent or action-packed, but are still really deep. Like Serial Experiments Lain, or Paranoia Agent.


----------



## The Atomic Ass

Misanthropy said:


> I'll check it out tonight atomic ass.


I shall await your squinty-face. 



Holy Katana said:


> The manga's quite a bit more than 2 episodes ahead of the anime, Atomic Ass. They haven't even wrapped up the Ichigo/Ulquiorra fight, which was wrapped up 6 months ago in the manga.
> 
> I know you were being hyperbolic, but this filler arc better end soon.



With the manga being released one chapter per week roughly, and the fight having only started a dozen or so chapters, I thought it was more recent than that. But then, I'm somewhat disconnected from the Japanese release timing, due to my inability to read or understand Japanese with any proficiency.

And Bleach is like Dragon Ball Z. 2 minutes of story-line in a 22 minute episode.


----------



## Holy Katana

You're going to love Dragon Ball Kai, then. They've cut out almost all of the filler, so it's really faithful to the manga. It's extremely fast-paced, and remastered in HD.


----------



## The Atomic Ass

Holy Katana said:


> You're going to love Dragon Ball Kai, then. They've cut out almost all of the filler, so it's really faithful to the manga. It's extremely fast-paced, and remastered in HD.


Wait... So they released ANOTHER one, after GT?


----------



## PnKnG

The Atomic Ass said:


> Wait... So they released ANOTHER one, after GT?



Yes. But Kai is only a remake of Z that just follows the manga version closer.


----------



## Holy Katana

The Atomic Ass said:


> Wait... So they released ANOTHER one, after GT?



Not quite. It's just a remaster of DBZ in HD. It just started in April, so they're currently still on Namek.

They have a new score, rerecorded voice acting from the original cast, new opening and ending themes, and it doesn't drag on like DBZ at all.


----------



## Misanthropy

The Atomic Ass said:


> I shall await your squinty-face.


.............Well I'm never taking a recommendation from you again 
....but in all seriousness i just don't do lesbian cross dressing school drama lol.


----------



## Holy Katana

Have you checked out Gantz or Berserk yet?


----------



## shredfreak

Some of my faves
Mnemosyne
Guyver
Vampire hunter D & bloodlust
Elfen lied
Rurouni Kenshin
Trinity blood
Neon Genesis Evangelion
Star wars: Clone wars
Avatar: the last airbender
Tenjou Tenge


Think that's about it that comes to mind.


----------



## Holy Katana

Dude, Star Wars: Clone Wars and Avatar aren't anime. They're American cartoons that try to be anime.

Although I do like Avatar.


----------



## shredfreak

Most likely not but they're the only ones worth watching of that american rip off style anime i've seen so far.


----------



## The Atomic Ass

Misanthropy said:


> .............Well I'm never taking a recommendation from you again
> ....but in all seriousness i just don't do lesbian cross dressing school drama lol.


You should have known when I said no gore. 

I like doing that kinda thing to people. 



Holy Katana said:


> Not quite. It's just a remaster of DBZ in HD. It just started in April, so they're currently still on Namek.
> 
> They have a new score, rerecorded voice acting from the original cast, new opening and ending themes, and it doesn't drag on like DBZ at all.


I shall have to find this series then. Are they planning on re-doing all the storyline covered by Z? I never got past the Cell Saga while watching Z.


----------



## sami

Man, I used to be on top of every title released years ago. I've slipped majorly.

Just got "Darker Than Black" via Netflix since I watched the first 1.5 eps of it streamed online. Looks interesting.


and FTR, I fucking LOVE Avatar!!!


----------



## XeoFLCL

Misanthropy said:


> ....but in all seriousness i just don't do lesbian cross dressing school drama lol.


YOU DO NOW



No but seriously I've heard about that one.. I couldn't watch it  something about it sorta threw me off and away from it. Maybe that was the lesbians 

Anyways.. LAST EPISODE OF CANAAN TODAY ASASFSDFS (Hahaha, subliminal youtube advertising.)
I hate the cliffhanger they ended it on last episode. I won't say anything since there might be people who are watching it here (unlikely, though )


----------



## Holy Katana

The Atomic Ass said:


> You should have known when I said no gore.
> 
> I like doing that kinda thing to people.
> 
> 
> I shall have to find this series then. Are they planning on re-doing all the storyline covered by Z? I never got past the Cell Saga while watching Z.



Well, they're not redoing it so much as cleaning up all the original cels, remastering it, blowing it up to HD size, making new animation for the opening and ending themes, completely redoing the audio, and cutting almost all the filler out to make it as close to the manga as possible. Although there's a couple of scenes they've had to redo. Nothing particularly important, though.

It's super fast-paced compared to the original. 23 episodes in, and they're already on Namek.


----------



## XeoFLCL

For anyone that might be interested.. there's a new show starting this weekend named The Sacred Blacksmith.


It's being animated by the manglobe (the same people who animated Ergo Proxy) so if you don't mind watching fansubbed series I'd highly suggest checking this one out as manglobe=awesome and the storyline sounds pretty good (google "The Sacred Blacksmith" and hit the first link at anime news network)


----------



## The Atomic Ass

XeoFLCL said:


> No but seriously I've heard about that one.. I couldn't watch it  something about it sorta threw me off and away from it. Maybe that was the lesbians


How come people don't like lesbians? 

I love lesbians.


----------



## XeoFLCL

The Atomic Ass said:


> How come people don't like lesbians?
> 
> I love lesbians.


I don't love lesbians, but I love bi chicks..



Nah but seriously I don't have anything against each but it's just sort of well.. cheesy. The show that is, not lesbians 


Anyways, first episode of The Sacred Blacksmith aired, I alwasdy downloaded the raw episode of it but don't want to watch it until fansubs are released


----------



## sami

I need to get the rest of Darker Than Black. It's a good series.


----------



## XeoFLCL

sami said:


> I need to get the rest of Darker Than Black. It's a good series.


I keep wanting to watch it since season 2 started but work always makes me blow it off and procrastinate since I don't want to get sucked into it


----------



## sami

Shigurui: Death Frenzy. Also a good series!


----------



## XeoFLCL

Time for a much needed resurrection of this thread 

I watched To aru Majutsu no Index (a certain magical index in english) a week ago and I'm gonna have to say it's one of the best shows I've seen in a while. If anyone here hasn't seen this one go watch it now because you're missing out 

Now I'm currently watching To aru Kagaku no Railgun (a certain scientific railgun) and it's pretty good, but so far it's nothing special compared to Index. However, I cheated and read the manga and within the next two episodes it's supposed to get pretty good assuming it keeps following the manga


----------



## shredfreak

Recently watched:

Now and then Here and There, was pretty much a random pick but liked the show a lot. Kinda my favorite kind of anime, all of those silly faces for the humour kinda breaks it for me at times 

Full metal alchemist, think this is one of the more popular ones but was pretty decent overall.

Been watching some naruto episodes & the filler ones are pretty annoying i have to say, kinda going fast forward on those 

I still need to finish shangri-la at some point though


----------



## Holy Katana

I haven't been watching much anime. I was watching Gurren Lagann, but I haven't watched an episode in over a week. However, I still make sure to read the new chapter of Bleach every week.


----------



## sami

watched 1-12 of xxHolic: Kei (haven't watched 13 yet). Good series, although I don't like Himawari at all.


----------



## XeoFLCL

Yeah, I ended up checking out darker than black since I got laid off, and it's a damn good show. Season 2 is alot different but also very good however.


----------



## sami

I didn't like season 2 at first but it's not that bad. Very curious as to what happens next. I haven't seen ep 10 yet.


----------



## phaeded0ut

Might I recommend, "Blade of the Immortal?"


----------



## sami

I'll def check that out!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Saw Blade of the Immortal a while back, it's quite good, though a bit short. But the manga goes further though. 

Anybody seen the Nodame Cantible anime? I've kinda spoilt myself with the drama version. 

And my sister's been accumulating a whole heap of new stuff lately, I'll check them out soon and post some good ones here...


----------



## sami

I will admittedly say I've watched the first two seasons of Nodame. They're making a third one if it's not out already.

A friend of mine (just a few secs ago) told me about Detroit Metal City, Japan's Dethklok equiv.

Here's the intro: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qSFZf_xOtmk lolol


----------



## MFB

That looks really ...odd. I wouldn't call it the equivelant, it seems to have a darker overtone than Dethklok which is more of a jab at metal


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

sami said:


> I will admittedly say I've watched the first two seasons of Nodame. They're making a third one if it's not out already.
> 
> A friend of mine (just a few secs ago) told me about Detroit Metal City, Japan's Dethklok equiv.
> 
> Here's the intro:  lolol





Which one did you watch? The anime or the drama? I know the live drama will continue some time next year. 

I saw DMC ages ago. It's quite amusing how the live action film was played and perfromed by the guy who played L in the Death Note movies.


----------



## sami

haven't watched it yet. Was gonna start tmrw.

The guy who plays L in the DN movies hits the spot. The guy who plays Light, wtf.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

sami said:


> haven't watched it yet. Was gonna start tmrw.
> 
> The guy who plays L in the DN movies hits the spot. The guy who plays Light, wtf.


 
Yeah, he was alright in Battle Royale but not so much here. 

Ok I've finally started watching anime again: Kurozuka. It's a twisted tale that loosely ties a 1939 dance drama with the tale of Minamoto Yoshitsune. It's only 12 episodes though, and I saw snippets in Japan last year. I've put it off long enough.


----------



## sami

Bwahahaha, the first ep of Detroit Metal City is hilarious!!! An innocent kid goes off to college wanting to be in a band and ends up forced to act as a satanic death metal singer.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

sami said:


> Bwahahaha, the first ep of Detroit Metal City is hilarious!!! An innocent kid goes off to college wanting to be in a band and ends up forced to act as a satanic death metal singer.



Even if the episodes are only 15 minutes long, they're still funny. 

I already mentioned Ken'ichi Matsuyama - the guy who played L also plays Negishi/Krauser and performs his parts live. But I prolly should mention that Gene Simmons is in the Live action as well. 

And Ken'ichi Matsuyama oddly enough is going to be part of a Gantz Live action too.


----------



## sami

Eden of the East. Pretty good series though only 11 eps.


----------



## PnKnG

sami said:


> Eden of the East. Pretty good series though only 11 eps.



Yeah, great show.

But there are also 2 movies to be released that complete the story.

On a side note:
I want the damn phone 
They made a real version of it but its only available in Japan.


----------



## sami

no way! That'd be cool!!


----------



## PnKnG

sami said:


> no way! That'd be cool!!



here are some pics of it:
Eden of the East Phone | Sankaku Complex


----------



## turd85

Great Teacher Onizuka!


----------



## Isan

just watch gundam 00 damn it


----------



## -mouse-

dunno if anyone mentioned it, but Darker than Black gets my vote

this goes for OP and everyone else who reads


----------



## XeoFLCL

-mouse- said:


> dunno if anyone mentioned it, but Darker than Black gets my vote
> 
> this goes for OP and everyone else who reads


Yup, DTB is an amazing one

Also, for those into more humorous animes, check out Sayonara Zetsubou Sensei. There's 3 seasons of it and some OVAs of it aswell. I haven't finished it yet but I can say it's left me cracking up quite a few times (though, there are some hard to understand japanese references every now and then but noting google can't solve )

Here's a clip to give you an idea


----------



## JakSchitt

The Urutsukidoji series is fucking sweet. Defo worth a look.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

JakSchitt said:


> The Urutsukidoji series is fucking sweet. Defo worth a look.


 
The 2 movies are good. The OVA series confused the hell out of me. 

Also, I just sat through a slew of Yu Yu Hakusho episodes (from 1 up to the end of the Dark tournament arc), great series that I can't believe I've put off for too long.


----------



## sami

JakSchitt said:


> The Urutsukidoji series is fucking sweet. Defo worth a look.



LOL, That's prolly the only "tentacles" movie I've/will ever watched.


----------



## pink freud

Bump.

I just finished Ergo Proxy (it's on Hulu right now, so check it out), and I must say, I enjoyed it. I'm generally not a fan of a lot of the anime stereotypes (overly exaggerated facial expressions and body proportions) and am fairly picky about the style of artwork.


----------



## natspotats

samurai shamploo, cowboy bebop, eureka 7, ruroni kenshin


----------



## MFB

Samurai *C*hamploo 

I miss Ruroni Kenshin from when it used to be on Toonami - same goes for Outlaw Star. Bebop is pretty good too but it's lost some of it's nostalgia value on me.


----------



## MFB

Samurai *C*hamploo 

I miss Ruroni Kenshin from when it used to be on Toonami - same goes for Outlaw Star. Bebop is pretty good too but it's lost some of it's nostalgia value on me.


----------



## Isan

rebump for Gundam 00 :9


----------



## Explorer

I had previously noted that it would be good to know if any particular anime series has a strong and defined story arc (Cowboy Bebop, Paranoia Agent, Trigun), or if it tends to be more a neverending quest (Starblazers, original Speed Racer, Inuyasha, Dragonball).

My own preference is for the latter. Even failed story arcs, like in The Big O, are more interesting to me than a neverending quest. There are story arcs, of course, which fail to spark my interest, but that might be because they never got off the ground in the first six episodes, and I gave up watching them after investing at least 3 hours in them.

I've added a few things to my shelf, and have found them worth spending money on. Here's what's on the shelf now:

Series
Trigun.
Cowboy Bebop, including the movie.
Fullmetal Alchemist (complete up to but not including the movie).
Paranoia Agent.
FLCL (silly but worth a few hours).
Ghost in the Shell, both the original movie and Stand Alone Complex.
Blue Gender.
Last Exile.
Serial Experiments Lain.

Movies (with no series attached)
Castle in the Sky.
Howl's Moving Castle.
Osamu Tezuka's Metropolis.
My Neighbor Totoro
Nausicaa of the Valley of the Wind.
Spirited Away.
Princess Mononoke.
Grave of the Fireflies.
Steamboy.
Tekkonkinkreet.
Paprika.
The Girl Who Leapt through Time.

And, as a live action, failed-story-arc live-action series similar to these, I'd recommend the series Firefly, along with the movie Serenity to at least partially wind it up.

I have one more non-animated recommendation. I know the thread is about anime, but when I first watched "Casshern," I was expecting it to be anime. Although it turned out to be a combination of live-action and CGI, it is more anime than many movies being promoted as such. 

And, one final and special note: I watched an amazing anime series which leaves me extremely conflicted... Death Note. It was one of the most psychologically twisted anime series I've ever watched, and the ambivalence I felt makes it stand out from any other anime. Ultimately the most wrenching anime I've ever watched, and it managed to do so without gore, just emotion. 

----

If anyone has strong feelings about other strong (even failed) story arch anime series, and feels that a particular series would fulfill my need for story as the above series do, I'd like to hear about it. Similarly, if there are any movie recommendations which someone feels are as strong as the ones I spent money on, I look forward to reading about them.

And, if anyone watches something I've recommended, and wants to comment on it, I'm interested in hearing your thoughts....


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Casshern was based on an Anime/Manga of the same name so it counts.


----------



## The Atomic Ass

Explorer said:


> I had previously noted that it would be good to know if any particular anime series has a strong and defined story arc (Cowboy Bebop, Paranoia Agent, Trigun), or if it tends to be more a neverending quest (Starblazers, original Speed Racer, Inuyasha, Dragonball).


On that topic, Slayers belongs in the former category. Each season has a definitive arc, with a conclusive end, which made it surprising when they would come out with another new season. 

Also, several of the movies you mentioned in your post are the products of Studio Ghibli, which has a batting record for good movie in the .800-900 range. I'd say they're perfect, but I wasn't too awfully impressed by Ocean Waves.


----------



## XeoFLCL

The Atomic Ass said:


> On that topic, Slayers belongs in the former category. Each season has a definitive arc, with a conclusive end, which made it surprising when they would come out with another new season.


I'd say the same about Darker than Black, but I like to believe season 2 never happened. 

Just kidding  it wasn't THAT bad. Or at least not as bad as the Namek fillers. 

Anyways if anyone's looking for a good show this season I'd recommend checking out Angel Beats. It's 5 episodes in and is looking very promising.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

XeoFLCL said:


> I'd say the same about Darker than Black, but I like to believe season 2 never happened.
> 
> Just kidding  it wasn't THAT bad. Or at least not as bad as the Namek fillers.
> 
> Anyways if anyone's looking for a good show this season I'd recommend checking out Angel Beats. It's 5 episodes in and is looking very promising.


 
I feel the same about the Rurouni Kenshin Tales of the Meiji arc. 

It would have been legendary to have an anime version of the Jinchu arc... you know, the way it was supposed to have gone.


----------



## shredfreak

Watched the armitage III movies recently & they were quite enjoyable i have to say. Not really into that whole cyber/mecha anime thing but this kept me watching the whole thing through 

Currently following naruto & bleach, and i really do hope they stop all the filler episode crap tbh, it's starting to tick me off


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Just remembered seeing bits and pieces of Gundam Unicorn back in Japan. Looks very good and it's based on the UC era (directly after Char's Counterattack). 

Also some new stuff being promoted like crazy:

Nodame Cantilbe (Drama Movie) and Gintama Movie. Both just came out on cinemas when I was there. Speaking of which... gotta get through that series too. 

Neon Genesis Evangelion 222 was just released on BluRay there. I've been out of the NGE loop for a long time so this was news to me.


----------



## Furtive Glance

I like the series Planetes a LOT. The English dubbing was actually perfectly done, too, so you can't go wrong with either versions.

It takes place in around 2075 or so, IIRC. It follows numerous main characters that work at a major space station as debris haulers, or space garbage men, basically. Even though their work is extremely important, they're still treated as the lowlifes of the office/company. 

Each character has their own complete personality that gets further and further fleshed out as the series progresses and the writing is top notch. There are 26 episodes, and I only really dislike 1 of them, due to an annoying-ass kid. The series starts breaking away from the "debris" aspect pretty quickly, too, and gets crazy in-depth with all sorts of political meandering and social commentary. Very smart. Very funny. Awesome, all around.


----------

